# Alcohol while taking clomid HELP!!



## Gail1982

Hi 

Just wondering if you are suppose to cut out alcohol while taking the clomid? (the 5 days you taking the tablets)

I started them last Monday and finished Friday but i found that i had a major mood swing that nearly lost me my marriage i starting telling my husband nasty things i would never say and certainly didn't mean and i think it was the mix of alcohol and clomid that made this happen is this possible? 

Should you not drink at all or not when taking the tablets or ovulating etc??

What have other people found and done? I just am feeling that it isn't worth my marriage i was so out of character,
Is this possible


----------



## KerryB

the only time I have avoided alcohol when on Clomid is during the 2WW. I usually have a drink during the 5 days of tablet taking as its when AF is here and I know I'm not PG. It'll be a side effect of the Clomid that caused your mood swing, a nasty S?E that most of us get!

Hope things are OK Hun.

xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

hiya

Its up to personal choice whether you drink while taking the clomid, some people choose to others dont.

The clomid can cause very bad moods and this is prob why you have found yourself arguing with your husband , big hugs as its not very nice 
Personally i found that i needed to have the odd glass of wine to keep some normality in my life 

Clomid is a strong drug and does mess with your hormones and moods , so always best to try and look out for the dreaded clomid mood signs and maybe warn dh 



suzie x


----------



## flowerpot

I agree with the other girls, its probably the Clomid as it can give you huge mood swings.  I have had months where I havent drunk and months when I do, its a personal choice.  I actually need one when AF arrives (when I'd be taking the tablets) to help me calm down from AF arriving!!  There is nothing in the instructions tho that you shouldnt drink with clomid.    Best thing is have a chat with dh, explaining that it was out of your control and for him to ignore you if you do it again or don't argue back.  take care xxx


----------



## Gail1982

I have tried to explain this but men being men just think that it is an excuse and not a reason 
I just couldn't believe myself and couldn't stop myself it was like i was possessed and not in control of myself i feel so bad


----------



## jocole69

Hi,

I agree too, i think its more likely the clomid causing your bad moods not alcohol. I havent taken clomid for 2 months and i feel so much better - my moods are back to normal.  I drank quite a bit on clomid, but my specialist did say its best to cut right down as alcohol affects your chances of concieving anyway!  GOOD LUCK!
Jo x


----------

